# FS: SQ Discs on eBay; Sheffield, Kodo Drummers, etc...



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I was going through some boxes in the garage and found these CDs sitting around. I'm not using them so I thought I would put them up for sale. They sell for $30+ pretty consistantly, but I'm starting them at $1 with no reserve. Good luck and I'll combine shipping for any DIYMA members.  



My Disc Autosound 2000 Test Disc Gold Disc CD CD Mar 1996 Sheffield Lab 014391050827 | eBay

Sheffield Jazz Experience CD May 1995 Sheffield Lab Pat Coil Phil Woods 014391004622 | eBay

Kodo Heartbeat Drummers of Japan by Kodo CD Sheffield Lab Direct from The Master 014391222224 | eBay


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Good CD's, but are you really planning to ship them without jewel cases? I buy a ton of CD's thru ebay, amazon and other sources, occasionally I get a cracked case but would but much rather it come in the case than not. Plus, CD shipping is a pittance, even with the case.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

I'll edit that. I ship regular CDs without the cases, but for these discs, no, they will include cases. The case adds about $1 to shipping costs, but for these discs, I don't want to take any chances of them not making it. They aren't likely to sell for $3 each like some of the other CDs I ship. 

Thanks for pointing that out. I missed it when I was listing them.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

oh, and fwiw, I'm local so if you wanted them... lol


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about them!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Good, discs


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

less than three hours to go!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn. I lost the jazz disc by 50 cents. I meant to up my bid. Any other discs laying around?


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

so cal eddie said:


> Damn. I lost the jazz disc by 50 cents. I meant to up my bid. Any other discs laying around?


Not that I can think of, but if I find any, I'll post them up for sure. 

Sorry you didn't get it. I was hoping some of the DIYMA guys would. Thanks for bidding though.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I have all three of these disks, I can vouch for the quality of the recordings. Kodo Drums are surprising when you listen to it.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Dammit, just saw this thread. I want that kodo drum disc. Anyone have a copy for sale?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

^i would also love a copy if anyone is selling one


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I got over 50 originals SQ discs focal 1-9, Kodo Drummers, Dynaudio discs and much more


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

If you like the Kodo drum disc this one is really badass!










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Phreaxer said:


> Not that I can think of, but if I find any, I'll post them up for sure.
> 
> Sorry you didn't get it. I was hoping some of the DIYMA guys would. Thanks for bidding though.


Oops, that was me who won both the Jazz and Kudo CDs.


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Dammit, just saw this thread. I want that kodo drum disc. Anyone have a copy for sale?


I'll let you know how I like the CD. hehehe


----------

